# Phillips Daylight 6500k bulb in Toronto?



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Hi, has anyone seen them? would like to know which store carry them and price, thanks!!!!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If you are refering to CFL's then Home Depot sells phillips cfls 6500k daylight.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I got some from home depot. $20 for 4 of them

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

thanks, I will check it out, I need to buy one bulb for experiment


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If it is
for plants, you might find the 5000K one works better.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> If it is
> for plants, you might find the 5000K one works better.


It would work just as well, but wouldn't say it'd work "better" though. Colour preference really.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

default said:


> It would work just as well, but wouldn't say it'd work "better" though. Colour preference really.


My experience is that plants do better under the 5000K, having used both. Same with regular flourescent tubes. Of course there are other factors related to individual tubes/bulbs, in terms of what wavelengths they provide regardless of colour temp.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

fatkinglet said:


> Hi, has anyone seen them? would like to know which store carry them and price, thanks!!!!


I was just at a Lowes and saw CFL's that were 23W with 1500 lumens at 6500K. They're in a 6-pack though and they're Utiltech, not Philips. If you were closer we could split a pack


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

infolific said:


> I was just at a Lowes and saw CFL's that were 23W with 1500 lumens at 6500K. They're in a 6-pack though and they're Utiltech, not Philips. If you were closer we could split a pack


Do they have Energy Save label? There is a $5 coupon, I know the philips is eligible with coupon


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

fatkinglet said:


> Do they have Energy Save label? There is a $5 coupon, I know the philips is eligible with coupon


I didn't notice if they were.


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

infolific said:


> I didn't notice if they were.


https://saveonenergy.ca/Consumer/Programs/Instant-Rebates/Printable-COUPONS.aspx

ya, let me know if you want to sell me one or two


----------

